# ADVICE ON CRETE CLINIC



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW IF THERE IS A LINK AVAILABLE FOR ME TO REVIEW THE CRETE CLINIC
ALSO, DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY HAVE AN AGE CUT OFF TO RECEIVE DONATED EGGS?

THANKS!!

MORGANNA


----------



## ElleJay (Sep 4, 2005)

Hi Morganna!

I assume you are talking about the clinic in Chania?

There are not many people who post on here that head off to Crete - I have come into contact with maybe about 10 in total, but there are loads more English girls over there in the waiting room when you get there.

They are my clinic, I think they are fantastic and would be happy to answer any questions you may have.  There are a few queries and answering posts on the International, Greece board that you may find interesting.

The cut off age for receiving donated eggs in Greece is 50 by the way.

Lots of love

Lesleyj


----------



## mrs cocoa (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Morganna


I'm just back from Chania.  Felt an all round good experience - but no idea yet if the cycle has been successful!

Feel free to PM me if you need to (although Lesley knows a lot more than me).

Regards

Mrs Cocoa


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

lesley and coco 
thank you so much 
guess i shall be going to cyprus due to the age cut off in Greece -

i am 51
Morgannaxx


----------



## WildLife (Jan 2, 2006)

Dear Cocoa

Sorry to butt in.  I really really hope that this time is successful for you.  A friend of mine had a very bad time with miscarriages and a baby who only lived for 10 days due to a very premature birth.  I mention this because she finally had my godson who is now almost 4 and beautiful BUT and this is my main point - he was born only because she had a MacDonald suture and enforced bed rest for the last 5 weeks due to an incompetent cervix (a man must have thought of that expression).  Even then he was 5 weeks early.

It is highly probable that although she got pregnant with ease, the reason she couldn't keep the babies was because of her weak cervix.  Basically it couldn't hold the baby in and so she miscarried or went into early labour.

Please take this as it is intended - not a warning but a thought.  Had she not been for a scan (I call it the dildo cam) and the Dr noticed, and it was noticed (I was there) rather than he was looking for, that the cervix was a bit big already at only 11 weeks and he was brilliant and acted on it - my godson in all his amazing glory would not be here to delight me and make her life and his Dad's whole.

Anyway, the very very best of luck.


----------

